# Mel's job hunting accountability thread



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I need to get a job, and I've been slacking off on searching because of past rejection and the fact that job hunting is an incredibly soul-crushing experience. But the fact remains: I need to find something. 

So every day this week (M-F) I am going to apply to a minimum of five jobs. (including in-person and over the internet applications). Even if I get no emails/calls -- as has been the case so far -- I need to be able to say that I'm trying. I'll be checking in regularly.

Any encouragement is greatly appreciated. I need people to help me kick my *ss in gear. Thanks! 

-Mel


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright, so far today has been a success. 

I just finished sending out the 5th job application. I meant to go in person to a walk-in interview, but couldn't work up the courage. So that's going to be my goal tomorrow. 

For the rest of today I'm going to try to send out at least 2 more applications online.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

It's always been traumatizing for me to go job hunting, it's important to not feel discouraged when you don't hear anything for days or weeks afterwards an application or interview because eventually you will get a job if you keep trying - no use feeling discouraged 
Good luck


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks! 

Managed to apply to 5 again today. Two of which were in-person resume dropoffs. I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get either of those, though. There was a huge line at the first place which was conducting walk in interviews. I doubt I have a fighting chance--but I doubt I have a chance at 90% of the jobs I apply at. 

Tomorrow I'm going to buckle down and write the cover letters I have been avoiding.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Just wondering, can I ask what kind of job you are trying to get? I live in the NE area of US, all my former jobs were entry level meaning cover letters and resumes weren't really thought of, my ex boss chuckled that I wrote a resume for cashiering, but I am not sure if it's always good to write it, cus I got the job. My later jobs I never used a resume, I always walked in, asked "Hi are you guys hiring? is the manager in, can I talk to her/him? when is she/he available?"


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I have past experience working in offices, so that's kind of where I'm headed in terms of job search right now--although I have branched out and applied to some retail/hospitality positions too. Most of the jobs I've applied to required cover letters. Of course, a huge chunk of my job search is done online, so I understand that employers who don't see me in person immediately might want to know a little more about me beyond my resume.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Wish you success in your job search!

It's good that you're applying to several places to keep your options open and increasing possible opportunities.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

At least you have some experience. That always looks great on resumes. I've been looking for a job for about 2 years now, but I have no prior experience (haven't had a job since jr. yr high school). I just started volunteering so that I have something to put on a resume. 
I'm just gonna tell you that you should call every place you dropped off an application at and ask if your "resume has been reviewed." Either of my jobs in high school probably wouldn't have hired me if I hadn't. In fact one told me they were all full, position wise, but when I showed up to ask about it they told me they were short staffed and hired me on the spot. A little follow through brings your resume to the top of the pile and it shows that you want that job.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I will definitely try to follow up on at least some of the applications I've sent. 

Today I'm forcing myself to get at least 7 applications in instead of 5 because I'm not actually going out and looking -- I'm doing it all online. So far I've finished 3. 

I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but when I see a job I particularly want to apply to, I will procrastinate sending off application because I get scared that I don't have a chance. Today I want to apply to a few legal secretary/receptionist jobs I've seen because that's always interested me but....I feel like it's impossible to get into that unless you have a contact or are already in law school (neither is true for me). Well, we'll see how it goes. 

I'm pretty down right now. The whole process is getting to me. And it doesn't help that my boyfriend (who is also job hunting) is amazing at writing cover letters and has a knockout resume and is getting interviews left and right. I'm happy for him but seeing that makes me feel worthless. Like why am I even bothering with it? I'm not confident, I'm not as smart as him (he's got an IQ in the 140-150 range) and I just don't have as much of a personality as he does. 

Anyway thanks for letting me rant. I'd better get back to it.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I don't know if anyone else has this problem, but when I see a job I particularly want to apply to, I will procrastinate sending off application because I get scared that I don't have a chance.


Yes I get this too. Saboteur right within ourselves. Hope you send those apps off!



Melinda said:


> I'm pretty down right now. The whole process is getting to me. And it doesn't help that my boyfriend (who is also job hunting) is amazing at writing cover letters and has a knockout resume and is getting interviews left and right. I'm happy for him but seeing that makes me feel worthless. Like why am I even bothering with it? I'm not confident, I'm not as smart as him (he's got an IQ in the 140-150 range) and I just don't have as much of a personality as he does.


Could you ask your boyfriend to help you write your cover letter?

Maybe use this as motivation to maybe try and get a job before him .

Good luck!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Well -- today I failed. Only ended up sending out 4. But at least I sent out that many, I guess. This afternoon I was feeling so low that even after seeing your encouragement I couldn't push myself to write any more cover letters. 

Tomorrow is a new day, though. There's an open interview I'm considering going to early in the morning, and then I'm planning on following up on at least one of the places I applied to earlier this month. After that, more of the same....

As far as getting my boyfriend to help, I don't think that will happen. He's really not a good teacher. I do ask him for small pointers, though. And as far as having a competition---I'll be happy when either of us gets a job. Honestly if he gets a job first my initial reaction will be "Oh thank God, we've finally got some cash coming in" 

I'm getting rather impatient, and am considering lowering my standards. I went into this thinking I could find something above minimum wage if I looked hard enough...I still kind of think I can. Maybe it will just take a bit longer. I don't know.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Update: 

Oh. My. God. I am never applying to work in retail again. 

I just got back from a disasterous group interview. It was an SA sufferer's worst nightmare....everyone was dressed better than me, everyone looked beautiful, everyone had masters degrees in fashion merchandising or worked all their lives in clothing stores. (I have no experience in retail, by the way) I did my best but it was clear that all the other interviewees were WAY more qualified than I was. So that was a waste of getting up early. What a terrible way to start off the morning. 

tl;dr: four more applications to go today.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

AND in my continued theme of failure/self loathing today: I am a shameless user of people. 

My landlord (who is a lawyer) dropped by today, being that it's rent-paying time. I purposefully didn't leave my rent money out for him to pick up, requiring him to come and bother me. So that maybe we could strike up a conversation about jobs, so that maybe he could help me out with some of the legal jobs I've been looking at.

I'm pretty sure I was way too transparent about the whole thing. I wish I could not care. I just don't want him to think I'm a b*tch. Was that a bad thing to do? 

I'm beating myself up a lot today what with the horrendously failed interview this morning and now this bit. 

In other news, have an interview tomorrow for a place I could probably stand to work at for awhile. We'll see how it goes. 

In other, other news: Applied to 8 places, we're shooting for 10 before the day is out.


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I remember feeling the way you felt, having bombed a group interview, driving back home with -$14 of parking and nothing, and then having your parents saying I'm not trying hard enough. 

Sometimes no words of encouragement is enough, and life is hard, life isn't easy. Keep trying, in the end you will land a job, all your worries will be swept away, you will feel happy in the end and wonder why have you stressed out so much. Right now you can't concentrate well because of the stress

I admire that you have the guts to go through this as many try to avoid any type of obstacles that are standing in their way


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Group interviews are terrible. 

I see nothing wrong with seeking help from people you know. That's how jobs are often found. Good strategy, really.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the support. I need it. This whole process is really getting under my skin on a number of levels. 

Update: Canceled interview after finding out that it was a temporary, terribly paid position (lower than min wage). This afternoon I was going to go drop off a resume but SA got the better of me and I chickened out. I'm going on Monday for sure. So far today I have applied to 3 places, hoping to apply to more than 5 again today. 

And as far as following up--maybe tomorrow afternoon I'll run to a couple places. I doubt any of them were seriously considering me but it could be worth my time. Many of my applications were done online, so those I won't be able to follow up with.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

All right, time for week 2. 

I woke up this morning to an email asking me to come in for an interview later this week, which was quite motivating. Same process this week: My goal is to apply to a minimum of five jobs per day. The challenge today is going to be in-person resume drop offs. I'm hoping to stop by two places. My SA/depression has been pretty bad this weekend, but I'm working to keep it in check. 

Thanks for your support, and good luck to all the other SAS job hunters out there.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda, cover letters are huge

As a former recruiter, cover letters show that you actually want the job bad enough to make a custom coverletter. I think you should really consider spending the time to submit a proper coverletter, because if your competing with people who are sending cover letters with online application they immediately look better

Its not about what you submit, its about what you haven't submitted. 

Even if most people dont read coverletters, a naked resume ( A resume without a coverletter) shows a lack of effort


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the advice. I'm definitely writing cover letters for every job I apply to. 

Update: Haven't applied to any jobs today because of personal troubles (fight with the boyfriend), but I have two interviews tomorrow. First is a part time coffee shop gig, the second is an office assistant job which I also hope I can get because part time work is not going to pay my bills--even if I get tips.

We'll see what else I can manage to apply to before the day is out, but I'm not setting my sights too high today.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Well...another week of disappointment. Still no job.

The interviews yesterday could have gone better. I just never know what to say--I was sure that at least the coffee shop would have hired me. All of the office jobs aren't responding. It's disheartening. I don't know if it's my interview presentation or if they're just finding better qualified people or if I'm just being too picky not wanting to work for minimum wage.

I'm carrying on, though. I _will_ find something this month, I swear.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Update: Had an interview for a part time job at a fitness club. Pretty sure I am not what they are looking for--If I get the job I'm going to have to overhaul my "workout wardrobe" (which currently consists of one pair of shorts and a bunch of baggy tshirts) but I hope I get it anyway. I always feel like I screw up at the interview. I get so nervous. The interviewer said they wanted to hire someone who was "outgoing" and I think I came off as far too soft spoken. We'll see....

On a side note, I'm going to have to investigate these things they call "yoga pants":help


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think you need to whip out that spandex unless you're actually training people? If it is behind the desk, saying hello/goodbye to people, registering new members, I think it would be great for your SA


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^Me too! I hope I get it.

Update: Yesterday evening a coffee shop I had applied to called back and said I was hired. I start next week. I wish I could feel more like :clapbut I know I'm not going to get many hours there and it is a part time job. Still, it's something. But if they gym I applied to yesterday calls me back and tells me I'm hired, I'm cancelling on the other place ASAP. Probably a sh*t thing to do, but I honestly don't care that much.

While I'm waiting for that phone call _(my god I hope I get it! Fingers crossed!)_ I'm working up the courage to apply to a part time editing job. I can do that from my computer, and I love writing. But I need a writing sample to apply. Gotta get that done. Anyway, wish me luck!


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry it's not falling into place yet. Stay brave and keep trying.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone.

I didn't get the job at the gym  and I've been so down about it that today I haven't had the motivation to job hunt further. Tomorrow is a new day, though.

I'm not even telling my parents I got the coffee shop gig. They'll be ashamed of me. They expect me to find a _real_ job. I will--but in the meantime I need to stop living off my savings. I'm ashamed of me even though I found something. Weeks of searching and all I can manage is a part time minimum wage food service job? Pathetic. :no


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Real jobs mean sitting in a cubicle like a prisoner. Get a fun job


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

Constant rejection from employers is so demoralizing. Still, I appreciate rejection letters/e-mails over nothing at all, 'cause then you're not waiting forever.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Thanks a lot everyone.
> 
> I didn't get the job at the gym  and I've been so down about it that today I haven't had the motivation to job hunt further. Tomorrow is a new day, though.
> 
> I'm not even telling my parents I got the coffee shop gig. They'll be ashamed of me. They expect me to find a _real_ job. I will--but in the meantime I need to stop living off my savings. I'm ashamed of me even though I found something. Weeks of searching and all I can manage is a part time minimum wage food service job? Pathetic. :no


Good job Melinda, your parents should be proud that you have a job and are working. It's part time and eventually you will have a full time job but at least you are starting somewhere. This is a good thread, it is inspirational how you kept looking for jobs and didn't give up. I am looking for work and doing the same thing you are doing, applying for jobs and going for interviews. I have been doing this for 2 weeks and I hope to find a job as you have. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

hey...free coffee...


----------



## Zeebra (Feb 2, 2011)

Good thread Melinda, I just began looking for a job and haven't been sending nearly as much resumes as you. Hope you can enjoy your job and nothing wrong with Free coffee.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

woot said:


> Real jobs mean sitting in a cubicle like a prisoner. Get a fun job


Nothing wrong with cubicle jobs,especially the pay. If your special like me you don't have to put your hand up to go pee.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

2Talkative said:


> Nothing wrong with cubicle jobs,especially the pay. If your special like me you don't have to put your hand up to go pee.


Yea and if your really good and get your work done in half the time, then its internet time :yes


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I wanted to drop in again and say thanks again for all the support. Job hunting is usually such a lonely and defeating task.

I may be back here in a week or so--I'm putting job hunting on hold until I finish training at the coffee shop (I have **** all experience doing this kind of work, so it's going to take awhile). I keep telling myself that at least I have something--that's better than a lot of people in my position. And I don't need to live with my parents yet. I just want to be able to support myself.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Mel is this a starbucks?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not actually. I would work for them if they'd take me, though. I hear their benefits are lovely.


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so motivated by your thread. I am 20 and work at Papa Murphys... am definitely one of the oldest minimum wage workers there. I hate my job SO much, but job hunting is so difficult for me. Can you tell me what you are doing exactly? Do you just pick a bunch of random places (like the gym, coffee shop, etc) and walk in at talk to the front desk person? Do you have a resume all typed up?

Every time I go job hunting I sit in my car for about 20 minutes at each position and cry. Even at the Papa Murphys job.

I'm not in school right now (going back Winter quarter), so I feel prettyyy ****ty about myself.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, I'm glad I could inspire somebody! 

Here's a breakdown of what I did for this - but keep in mind it only landed me with a minimum wage job (so far), so I'm not sure it's a foolproof system. Anyway....

To start off, I typed a resume up. Mine is front and back, one page. I got this done first and foremost and printed out 20 of them on good paper for those few times I was courageous enough to go and hand deliver a resume. When I wasn't doing that I was on craigslist submitting the resumes (and cover letters) via email. As far as places I chose to apply to: most of them were office jobs because that's what I have the most experience doing. But I also tried to branch out a little and so applied to local part time jobs such as the gym, the tea/coffee shop, etc. 

Job-hunting is a terrible experience, and I feel awful for people who have to go through it. The only thing I can tell you is keep going. Keep sending in your resumes and cover letters, keep dealing with interviews. Keep going. It took me over a month to find a part time tea/coffee shop job. I'm not even going to stop there. After I finish training I'm going back on craigslist to find something better. Don't let yourself give up. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I spent all day yesterday and half of today applying. I have a phone interview scheduled with bank of america for a teller position, so thats promising! 

So far I've just been focusing on big companies that might need seasonal help, but I've also applied to a few dream jobs on craigslist that I'm sure everyone else looks at. Work source is also on my list.

Haven't worked up the courage to do walk in resume drop offs.. but maybe I won't have to? 

Keep me updated on how you are doing. I know a coffee shop isn't the best, but it can be fun (I've heard) with good tips.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats! Hope your interview went well, if it has already happened.

Lots of places are hiring for seasonal work, I'm sure you'll find something even if that doesn't work out.

A sudden new development for me: Tuesday I got a call from a temp agency that I had gone to months before. They found me a full time office job. It's temporary (maybe only half a year at most) but it pays a LOT better than the coffee shop. I had an interview with the office manager yesterday morning and I got the job!!!!:boogieThey want me to start next week.

But....as happy as I was to hear this, it meant that I had to give notice at the coffee shop. I was so afraid the owners would hate me. They definitely guilt tripped me in turn yesterday _"we hired you because we thought you'd be reliable!" "Why are you doing this to us?!"_ It isn't that I don't want to work for them--it's just that I found something better. I wish they could see that. I told them I'd be happy to work on weekends or whenever I had a day off and they told me "don't even bother." :sigh It's sad I can't even get acceptance without an equal dose of rejection. But, I digress....

Anyone who is currently job hunting can feel free to post on here. Keep yourselves motivated! You can do it!


----------



## twocrows (Jul 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! That is so great. Glad all your hard work paid off.

Have an interview with the bank manager tomorrow... very nervous, but I feel prepared.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Congrats! Hope your interview went well, if it has already happened.
> 
> Lots of places are hiring for seasonal work, I'm sure you'll find something even if that doesn't work out.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Melinda!!!!! I wouldn't feel bad about quitting your coffee shop job, you have to move on to bigger and better things and the coffee shop knows this. If they want good people like you, they have to pay more and they don't want to, so you have no choice but to move on.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Well my fellow SA sufferers, the time has come for me to revive this thread. Because I got fired from the temp job today. I "just don't have the outgoing personality" they needed. It really tore me up this afternoon when the boss came and in no uncertain terms told me to pack up my sh*t and leave. Just leave. No good byes, no thank you for the opportunities. I couldn't get out of there quickly enough. I hope at least one person in that office misses me or wonders where I am on Monday. 

I was fortunate enough to not have a complete mental breakdown over this (though I came damn close). I am also fortunate beyond words to have a good friend who offered to let me spend the evening with her and her boyfriend so that I wouldn't fly too far off the handle. And of course my boyfriend is doing everything he can to keep us afloat financially right now. 

So here I go again. Starting tomorrow it's back to the grind. I'm applying for 3 jobs per day this weekend (probably more, but I'm trying to give myself a little break) and 5 again come the weekdays. I don't care if its part time as long as I can pay my rent and don't hate my life too much as a result. 

I know a lot of people have gone through what I have, and a lot of people are job hunting right now. I wish everyone luck.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

Wow, so sorry to hear about that. If it's any consolation I was hopeless at my last job... at McDonald's. It sounds like they were quite mean to you. As difficult as it is, all I can say is to take it in your stride and keep trying.

What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. :b


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Well my fellow SA sufferers, the time has come for me to revive this thread. Because I got fired from the temp job today. I "just don't have the outgoing personality" they needed. It really tore me up this afternoon when the boss came and in no uncertain terms told me to pack up my sh*t and leave. Just leave. No good byes, no thank you for the opportunities. I couldn't get out of there quickly enough. I hope at least one person in that office misses me or wonders where I am on Monday.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to not have a complete mental breakdown over this (though I came damn close). I am also fortunate beyond words to have a good friend who offered to let me spend the evening with her and her boyfriend so that I wouldn't fly too far off the handle. And of course my boyfriend is doing everything he can to keep us afloat financially right now.
> 
> ...


wow thats awful, dont give up

Why exactly does a person need to be outgoing for an office job

;s


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^ I suppose since it was technically the front desk position, they wanted someone who could be outgoing and deal with everyone in a pleasant way. 

I called the temp agency that found me the job, and the person I spoke with was speechless and told me she was shocked after I told her what happened. 

In other news, my parents offered to pay me to help out part time with one of their side projects. I'm apprehensive about it and I'd like to talk to them more about it, but for now I'm saying yes because I have to look out for myself. Not trying to appear ungrateful--I know exactly how lucky I am to have this opportunity and I'm not going to pass it up. In the meantime, though, I'm looking for something else. And looking into volunteering in the city for a couple of hours. 

So today I applied to four jobs (currently working on the cover letter for the fifth) and tomorrow I may try to walk-in and apply to at least one place. The temp agency also said they'd keep an eye out for me. 

In the meantime, I'm also going to try to look further into a few real "careers" and more schooling.


----------



## cwq (Mar 23, 2011)

Mel, i wish to encourage you and i admire your "never give up" spirit. What i see in you; the determination, the responsibilty, the efforts you put in, the courage you have shown is motivational and heart warming. 
All you need to do is fight. Give yourself a chance to change your life for the better. All you need to do is fight. What may seem impossible to change and to endure. All you need to do is fight. It doesnt matter the outcome, whether you get the job or not, you gain experience from your attempts, you gain respect for yourself from your efforts, you give yourself an opportunity to learn, to re-condition, to get use to social exposure. Take a step at a time and take it easy on yourself. Cheers.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^ Thank you so much cwg! Makes me feel so much better about all of this to know that people support me. Every time I talk to my parents it's a load of "why haven't you found a job? You've not been looking hard enough! Don't you dare take that minimum wage job--you went to COLLEGE" and so on. 

In a pleasant turn of events, I got a call from the temp agency who may have found me a month gig in another office downtown. Despite this month's fiasco I've had wonderful success with this temp agency in the past so I'm willing to give them another go. Besides, the woman who works with me is amazing. I'd have to interview for the position--I truly hope I get it.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Sad turn of events today -- I didn't get that month long office job. They wanted someone with more experience. I can understand that, after all you hire somebody for only one month means you don't have the time to train them at all....but I'm still pretty let down about it. 

Applied for two jobs today, working on applying to my goal of 5. I've been fighting a nasty virus, and so my productivity has been slowed. Hopefully if I get interviews this week they will be phone interviews.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Sad turn of events today -- I didn't get that month long office job. They wanted someone with more experience. I can understand that, after all you hire somebody for only one month means you don't have the time to train them at all....but I'm still pretty let down about it.
> 
> Applied for two jobs today, working on applying to my goal of 5. I've been fighting a nasty virus, and so my productivity has been slowed. Hopefully if I get interviews this week they will be phone interviews.


seriously what city is this, they want experience for a month long office job?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> ^ Thank you so much cwg! Makes me feel so much better about all of this to know that people support me. Every time I talk to my parents it's a load of "why haven't you found a job? You've not been looking hard enough! *Don't you dare take that minimum wage job--you went to COLLEGE" and so on.
> *


let them know that currently, hundreds of thousands of college graduates are unemployed and can't find a job. Many are at Occupy Wall Street. They just followed their parents advice to go college and thought everything will work out. Some parents still perpetuate this myth. You need to develop marketable skills, otherwise you'll be stuck at these lowbrow jobs with jerks that can fire you for any reason.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^Thanks for the advice. 

I have been looking at career paths I could get into as well as "just paying the rent" kind of jobs. Last night I actually put in two applications to work for an airline (I love flying/traveling and am confident I'd like a job in the travel industry somehow). One was for a receptionist/clerk sort of job and the other for a flight attendant job. I wasn't going to mention it here because I fear I won't get very far in the application process but I'm glad I'm trying....


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> let them know that currently, hundreds of thousands of college graduates are unemployed and can't find a job. Many are at Occupy Wall Street. They just followed their parents advice to go college and thought everything will work out. Some parents still perpetuate this myth. You need to develop marketable skills, otherwise you'll be stuck at these lowbrow jobs with jerks that can fire you for any reason.


So for these people not finding a job has nothing to do with a complete lack of initiative?

Every one tells its a tough economy. Me and 2 other co workers were all restructured out earlier this year. All 3 of us found better paying jobs, i had two job offers for 20,000 more then i make

yes its tough I understand but look through history, nothing worth having is given on a golden plate. In the end you have to go through hardships, like our friend Melinda here, and really really try hard.

A lot of these graduates sit around their bums and wait for the job offer. This is the entitlement generation, its hard to create a cover letter, a structured resume, prepare for interviews, write thank you letters, when you have to check your facebook and twitter every 5 minutes.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> ^Thanks for the advice.
> 
> I have been looking at career paths I could get into as well as "just paying the rent" kind of jobs. Last night I actually put in two applications to work for an airline (I love flying/traveling and am confident I'd like a job in the travel industry somehow). One was for a receptionist/clerk sort of job and the other for a flight attendant job. I wasn't going to mention it here because I fear I won't get very far in the application process but I'm glad I'm trying....


Do it! DO IT DO IT DO IT

Dont wait for your ship to come in, swim out to it


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Z, I appreciate the vote of confidence. 

Today I'm off to my parents' house to work. Makes me feel like such a loser, that does. But I guess for now its the best I can do. I haven't gotten any calls or emails or interviews since I restarted job hunting  I know that there's a group interview for the flight attendant job coming up but I won't know when or where until I pass the application step. Hoping I do.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I woke today terribly depressed and found an email saying that I'll be able to attend the group interview for the flight attendant job I applied to---if I am among the first hundred people to RSVP online. I did RSVP as soon as I saw the email but it was an hour after it was sent. God I hope I'm one of the first hundred....I never even thought I'd get past the initial screening. 

It would mean so much to me to have this job--even though my parents are less-than-amused at the idea of their college grad daughter being a lowly "sky waitress" (my mom's words)...I keep thinking of the people I'd get to meet, the places I'd see, and how it would help me with my SA. Besides, I'd much rather do that than sit in some office filing and running errands for the guys in suits. I'm trying not to be too hopeful but I can't lie--I'll be devastated if I don't get this.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I woke today terribly depressed and found an email saying that I'll be able to attend the group interview for the flight attendant job I applied to---if I am among the first hundred people to RSVP online. I did RSVP as soon as I saw the email but it was an hour after it was sent. God I hope I'm one of the first hundred....I never even thought I'd get past the initial screening.
> 
> It would mean so much to me to have this job--even though my parents are less-than-amused at the idea of their college grad daughter being a lowly "sky waitress" (my mom's words)...I keep thinking of the people I'd get to meet, the places I'd see, and how it would help me with my SA. Besides, I'd much rather do that than sit in some office filing and running errands for the guys in suits. I'm trying not to be too hopeful but I can't lie--I'll be devastated if I don't get this.


Its okay put it on the line

If it hurts it hurts

but sometimes in life you have to swing the bat and hope to get the barrell on the ball


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

And..cue devastation. I didn't get it. I won't even be able to go to the interview. 

My boyfriend has worked full time since the end of September and I can't even manage to hold down a temporary job. I'm going to submit what resumes I can online today, since I doubt recruiters/managers would be impressed by my crying if we were to meet in person.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Not a lot to report, I've felt terrible the last two days but nonetheless have been diligently putting in resumes. I wonder if this is ever going to end....a small part of me almost wants to pack my sh*t back up and give another shot at teaching ESL abroad. I could live more comfortably there than here. 

I won't though. I won't let myself give up. But I'm going to continue being dejected about all of this. It's been three damn months and I've made job hunting my full time career and still haven't found anything.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Not a lot to report, I've felt terrible the last two days but nonetheless have been diligently putting in resumes. I wonder if this is ever going to end....a small part of me almost wants to pack my sh*t back up and give another shot at teaching ESL abroad. I could live more comfortably there than here.
> 
> I won't though. I won't let myself give up. But I'm going to continue being dejected about all of this. It's been three damn months and I've made job hunting my full time career and still haven't found anything.


I am surprised your not getting anywhere. Maybe its time to spruce up your resume a bit


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> I am surprised your not getting anywhere. Maybe its time to spruce up your resume a bit


Done and done.

I managed to get an interview for a part time office job tomorrow morning, which makes me feel better. I hope I don't **** up the interview like I usually do...


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey, what you're doing is very difficult. You can't really control the results, and while it's very tempting, try not to attach too much significance to the outcome. Much easier said than done, I know, but try.

Good luck tomorrow :yes


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Done and done.
> 
> I managed to get an interview for a part time office job tomorrow morning, which makes me feel better. I hope I don't **** up the interview like I usually do...


Good Luck!


----------



## mefusula (Nov 10, 2011)

job hunting sucks, ive being doing it for a while but i think i need to step it up and improve my resume and work better on my letters. im starting tomorrow morning. good luck with your interview! im glad i read all of this, you have inspire me and encourage me to not give up. 
good luck mel! xx


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, best of luck to you mefusula 

Struggled a lot this week. Almost got up the courage to do a walk-in dropoff at a nonprofit organization today...but I lost my nerve when I was pulling out of the driveway. I feel like they won't want me. No word back on my interview from the other day. I've started lying to interviewers telling them I'm taking the year off to look at law schools when they ask me about my future plans. Not proud of that. At least my boyfriend has a steady job...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Update: 

I managed finally to drop off a resume/application/cover letter to the nonprofit place. I felt like a complete idiot because they have 4 different buildings and everywhere I went, people were telling me to go to a different one. Finally I found the correct place, though. 

Another potential interview to be a flight attendant, but I highly doubt I managed to respond in time. I'm going to hope, though. 

Also got an interview in early December to work for a call center. Still trying to determine if it is legitimate. Hopefully it is. 

Tomorrow I'm going to email and check on an interview I did last week. And in the meantime I continue to work for my parents which surprisingly is going quite well. I have to admit I was really worried they would be unkind and uncooperative but so far everything is running smoothly. 

I am so grateful to be able to work for them. I am so grateful that I have a boyfriend with a full time job. Most of all, though, I'm grateful every day of my post-college life that I don't have student loans to pay back. 

And I wish all the job hunters following my thread the best of luck.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

*Finally got a break!*

I'm really excited! Just got an email and I am going to be able to attend a group interview for a position as a flight attendant! It's this Friday. Tomorrow I'm going to hit the mall hard and pick out an outfit for myself.

I'm so happy but also scared to death. I know what to do, though. I bought a book all about what to expect at the interview so at least I'm going in prepared. God I hope I nail this.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

This was one of the first threads I saw on here. Since then i have been following this thread like a good tv show. Good luck to you at your flight attendant interview. 

I wanna see a happy ending!


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I'm really excited! Just got an email and I am going to be able to attend a group interview for a position as a flight attendant! It's this Friday. Tomorrow I'm going to hit the mall hard and pick out an outfit for myself.
> 
> I'm so happy but also scared to death. I know what to do, though. I bought a book all about what to expect at the interview so at least I'm going in prepared. God I hope I nail this.


Allright, Keep at it superstar

Look at it this way, at the very least, this thread is gaining legendary status :yes


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Zeeshan said:


> Allright, Keep at it superstar
> 
> Look at it this way, at the very least, this thread is gaining legendary status :yes


Legendary? :blush That makes me feel pretty special.

Today was an amazing day. I got hired on the spot as an office helper for a small office of tax preparers. They knew my parents (although I didn't know that and didn't go into the interview banking on getting the job). I told them I would give them a definite yes/no on Monday because

tomorrow is my group interview for the flight attendant position.

Every one of you knows how exactly how nervous I am about this. This is an honest to god evaluation of whether or not I can manage to kill my SA for about 8 hours. The recruiters are going to be watching me 100% of the time, trying to determine whether I stand out (and whether I stand out in a bad way) in a crowd. I bought a new outfit, a blazer. And makeup. I bought a book and have been drilling myself on interview questions. I've got a pretty good idea of how I'm going to try to draw attention to myself in a positive way.

This is such a big deal. It means so much to me--I want it so badly. To be able to be a positive part of people's traveling experience....I know it might sound strange but I don't hate people despite my SA.

I've come so far in dealing with SA and making it manageable but there is so much to fear about this. I'm terrified I won't shine in a crowd full of people trying to be outgoing. I'm worried that I'll come off far too nervous (if it weren't true, I'd be laughing at that) and unapproachable. I'm worried that I'll massively **** up the group interview or forget people's names. This is my big opportunity and I want to be perfect.

To everybody who has followed this so far: you are awesome. No matter where you are in dealing with your SA, keep dealing with it and don't let it hold you back from showing up to your big opportunities.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

good thread...

I got fired too. I had the opportunity to work as an industrial chemist, yet I took another position in maintenance because I thought the chemist position would be too much for me. But I feel I should have at least tried the chemist position. Even if it turned out that I couldn't do the chemist job at least I would have tried and I would have used my degree.
Instead I got canned from the maintenance job. I really didn't like the job anyway.

Oh well...Good luck...the flight attendent gig sounds cool


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes. I gave it my all. I really did. I talked to people, floated around, made a spectacle of myself--but in the end I didn't even make the first cut. (there were three, we were told). I'm going to try again. I'm not sure what I did wrong. I put a lot of effort into this.

In the end, though, I'm at least glad that I have the job at the tax office to fall back on. Even though it's only part time/no benefits. At least it's a job. Hopefully I can manage to keep it and not **** things up.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. I gave it my all. I really did. I talked to people, floated around, made a spectacle of myself--but in the end I didn't even make the first cut. (there were three, we were told). I'm going to try again. I'm not sure what I did wrong. I put a lot of effort into this.
> 
> In the end, though, I'm at least glad that I have the job at the tax office to fall back on. Even though it's only part time/no benefits. At least it's a job. Hopefully I can manage to keep it and not **** things up.


Yes things are on the up and up

even if you got a job, someone else should adopt this thread and keep it going


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

^ryobi's job avoidance thread


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^No way ryobi! :b 

I'd love for this to be a place where people can check in and be accountable for their job hunting. 

I made the mistake of calling my mom after the failed interview and she made it sound like the tax office probably hired someone else in the interim, so now I'm a little worried....maybe needlessly. 

Regardless, I have an interview with a law firm tomorrow morning. If I don't get hired there, hopefully I still have the tax office to fall back on. Even if it is stressful, I love the feeling of having more potential jobs than I know what to do with. Makes me feel so validated as a human being. 

My dad was much more supportive about the flight attendant thing. He told me that they probably only hire people that have shown up and failed group interviews before. That's what I'm telling myself now. I honestly did the best I could. And I'm not giving up on this yet. I'll try it again as soon as I can.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Still pulling for you. :yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I admire your spirit, Melinda. You've done an amazing job of, well, getting a job. YOu've not given up. I hope you do try for that flight attendant job again, I think that would be completely awesome. 

I'm sure you won't **** anything up, not with your attitude.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

^Thanks a lot. 

I went in for the law firm interview, they said they were scheduling second interviews after Thanksgiving.

Meantime the tax office called and I took the job. I start tomorrow at 10!!! God I hope I can keep this. Even though it's not my dream job it _is_ my dream work environment. Laid back elderly people, an office full to bursting with artwork and sculptures, and pretty damn good hours. I'm very much looking forward to it.

Off topic: 1,000 posts! Yay!:yay


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Melinda said:


> ^Thanks a lot.
> 
> I went in for the law firm interview, they said they were scheduling second interviews after Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


Good job, who knows maybe this could be a start in the wonderful world of finance


----------



## Joan Of Narc (Dec 8, 2011)

Melinda said:


> I need to get a job, and I've been slacking off on searching because of past rejection and the fact that job hunting is an incredibly soul-crushing experience. But the fact remains: I need to find something.
> 
> So every day this week (M-F) I am going to apply to a minimum of five jobs. (including in-person and over the internet applications). Even if I get no emails/calls -- as has been the case so far -- I need to be able to say that I'm trying. I'll be checking in regularly.
> 
> ...


I think this is a great idea! I've been very lazy/very shy and withdraw to do any job hunting and I've been back home for months. Is anyone still visiting this thread? It' be a great way to encourage each other.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Joan, I agree! I've been meaning to drop by and update (even though I've found a job)

As far as I'm concerned, I've hit the jackpot with this job. Not financially, of course (I work part time until things get hectic) but I have a living wage, enough hours for now, and a great (if a little eccentric) boss. She actually told me last week that she wants this to be an "emotionally safe" place for me to work. In those words. The only way this job could be better is if I could work full time year round and/or if I could health insurance through it. But hey, I'm not complaining--I am grateful. After nearly 4 months of full time job hunting, this is more than I could ever hope for. Besides, who knows where it could lead?

To everybody else who is job hunting now: Do not give up. 

Seriously. Keep looking, keep going out, keep updating your resume, keep writing your cover letters. Take days off if you need to and don't beat yourself up over that but don't ever stop looking and don't be afraid to be a ruthless job hunter. Use whatever connections or advantages you have to the fullest. You can do it!


----------

